# IPad ne relève pas les mails



## syl149 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon IPhone relève automatiquement les mails mais mon IPad v 5.1
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## PDD (26 Avril 2012)

Bien le mien, l'as tu demandé dans les règlages mail?


----------



## Larme (26 Avril 2012)

Quand tu vas dans _Mail_, ton iPad les relève tout de même ? Où c'est un problème d'automatisation (auquel cas il faut aller dans _Réglages_) ?


----------



## syl149 (26 Avril 2012)

Oui, manuellement, je les relève; mais les mails ne se relèvent pas automatiquement comme sur mon IPhone
En fait, j'ai comparé les réglages mail sur IPhone et IPad : dans Iphone il y a activé données push et toutes les 15 mn, sur IPad, données push mais pas toutes les 15 mn, donc jje pense que la solution est là


----------



## Larme (26 Avril 2012)

C'est la solution normalement.


----------



## oseille (26 Avril 2012)

Ils ne se chargent pas automatiquement. Quand tu vas dans mail, ils se téléchargent à ce moment là dans tes différentes boîtes mail si tu en as plusieurs.


----------

